# Turning Point: Fall of Liberty



## Llee (Nov 28, 2007)

So, has anyone heard of it? Anyone like it?


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah i've heard about it. Brilliant concept for a game, I just hope it plays as well as it sounds:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turning_Point:_Fall_of_Liberty
http://uk.ps3.ign.com/articles/781/781482p1.html


----------



## Drongo1 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have thi game for pc. I can't say if it's any good though. I seem to have a problem in which when I run it, it goes really slow. The game freezes for about 10 seconds, then jumps ahead and freezes again for ten seconds, then repeat. I never actually see any smooth movement. I've tried lowering every graphics and sound setting I could find to the lowest, and turning off one core of my 2core computer, and it still does it.

Any help would be appreciated. I paid quite a bit for this game and would like to play it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The game is crap

poor implementation should've been released in 2002


----------

